# cmyk plastisol transfer



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

plastisol transfer can do cmyk?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

[media]http://www.dowlinggraphics.com/meta/images/2013-Tag-Run-Price-List.jpg[/media]
Custom Full color- four color process, 4-color process iron-on heat transfers for T-shirts, cotton fabrics, soft screen printed heat transfers for light colors, inkjet transfer paper, iron-on transfer papers
Custom Heat Transfers | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers | Polyester T-Shirts | Polyester Performance Fabrics | Polyester Tote Bags | Polyester Umbrellas | Iron-On Transfer Paper | Heat Transfer Machines


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Royce, it's been probably 4 years since I've looked at cmyk plastisol samples; have there been any improvements in hand?


----------

